# does anyone know next years date for



## gsdsquirrel (Oct 10, 2013)

the Pittsburgh furry convention


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2013)

Anthrocon, right?

July 3rd - 6th.

http://www.anthrocon.org/


----------



## gsdsquirrel (Oct 10, 2013)

yes and the price i was on the website but couldn't find the price the date i found


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2013)

According to their forums, the price is $45 (or $60 for on-the-day registration).

The bigger costs are things like food and accommodation, which depend entirely on your choices. There's also incidental costs like commissions from artists or souvenirs, which are optional luxuries.

According to the forums, the total cost over the whole convention seems to be around 1000-1500. You know, for hotel bookings and partying and food.


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.anthrocon.org/registration
http://www.anthrocon.org/faq

Same applies to 2014.
Literally everything you need is on their website and Google is your friend.


----------



## gsdsquirrel (Oct 10, 2013)

thanks i love your avatar of your furry i believe.


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok Nevermind. 
No idea what  SIX  BRN found but he's probably right. 

Now I know why you're confused. Their website is shit, i can't honestly find anything I need on it. WHY T-T


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2013)

gsdsquirrel said:


> thanks i love your avatar of your furry i believe.



:3!



Wither said:


> Ok Nevermind.
> No idea what  SIX *i'm going to bite you* BRN found but he's probably right.
> 
> Now I know why you're confused. Their website is shit, i can't honestly find anything I need on it. WHY T-T



http://puu.sh/4MsKG.jpg ~
It's a few years old, but should still be relevant.


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

BRN said:


> :3!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odd. The 2013 registration even says different. 
I seriously type SIX every fucking time and have to go back and edit it. I'll go write BRN on a chalkboard 100 times :c


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2013)

Wither said:


> Odd. The 2013 registration even says different.
> I seriously type SIX every fucking time and have to go back and edit it. I'll go write BRN on a chalkboard 100 times :c



It's okay I still love you <3


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

BRN said:


> It's okay I still love you <3


No one has ever said that to me before... :'3c


----------

